
The Y chromosome is disappearing – so what will happen to men? - sethbannon
http://theconversation.com/the-y-chromosome-is-disappearing-so-what-will-happen-to-men-90125
======
eggy
So ‘Y: The Last Man’ is not so far fetched except in the comic the death of
all Y-chromosome organisms was instantaneous.

